# General > Politics >  kezia dugdale accepts and spreads the teachings of tony and gordon lets have a look

## caltonjock

https://caltonjock.com/2016/04/19/ke...-their-record/

----------


## rob murray

> https://caltonjock.com/2016/04/19/ke...-their-record/


A nice copy n paste hatchet job on Labour, ended of with a photo of the NAT icon Nicola Sturgeon : why do you bother / we all know the nats will walk the next election, are you scared that labour may grabs a few seats, wont make a shadow of difference NATS already control 90% of Holyrood's powerful committees as it is.  What is it about NATS that the greatest weakness of the SNP government and its   zealous / strident supporters is their severe inability to admit to themselves or to the world at large, that they might be wrong sometimes as well ? Or are you asking us to believe by trashing all others that the NATS are always 100% right ?

----------


## golach

> https://caltonjock.com/2016/04/19/ke...-their-record/


What a load of nonsense

----------


## rob murray

> What a load of nonsense


NO creditible sources cited either, so its a non starter, the guy wis on here on a thread suggesting he was trying to get political debate going on ae org, but what he posted isnt up for debate as its presented as actual facts ( without sources or supporting evidence ) so how can you engage in debate against this, another case of a NAT who thinks every non NAT is wrong and they are  always 100% right ( if only the media would  support them !! ) Oh by plagiarising other authors he's breaking the lawand leaving himself and the site open to legal proceedings

----------


## rob murray

[QUOTE=caltonjock;1145702]https://caltonjock.com/2016/04/19/ke...-their-record/[/QUO

CJ take a gander at this http://wisermonkeys.uk/snp.html kinda puts a bit o balance into yer NATS dont do wrong propoganda.

----------


## caltonjock

Rob,  Wise Monkeys most definitely offers a different view of Scottish politics. There is very clear conviction in the various allegations and I would not be so glib as to offer comment on any of them in this reply. But you can be assured I will take time and read the blog at length. Thank you.

----------


## rob murray

> Rob,  Wise Monkeys most definitely offers a different view of Scottish politics. There is very clear conviction in the various allegations and I would not be so glib as to offer comment on any of them in this reply. But you can be assured I will take time and read the blog at length. Thank you.


CJ I use the word "balance" as your site and obviusly pro NAT sites ( wings etc ) offer a one sided  view point that is not helping STurgeons case to "engage in dialogue with previous no voters" is it ? SOme humility wouldnt go a miss from the SNP afterall everyone gets things wrong at times ?

----------


## caltonjock

Rob, I agree pro NAT sites tend to offer a one sided view of politics in Scotland. But they do not attempt to hide their nuances. I also checked out a few sites operating in support of other parties and found the same approach to be prevalent.. In defence of Nicola Sturgeon and her colleagues they rarely if ever get involved with political pundits such as "Wings" or myself  for the reasons of fairness you raise.

----------


## golach

oh I love the ignore facility here, so caltonjock enjoy being ignored  ::

----------

